# 10 things that you love and make you smile?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know we've done pet peeves, and inconsequential things about ourselves, but what about a top 10 of things that you love, that make you smile, happy or you enjoy? Let's hear some positive things


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Guess I'll go first. As always, INPO:

1. Good Sex (Yes, there is a such thing as bad sex, don't delude yourself in to thinking otherwise and don't make me give examples.  )

2. Spending quality time with my loved ones.

3. Watching my favorite movies, stand up routines and TV shows

4. A perfect, crisp Autumn day.

5. My writing when I have a hell of a good idea and it's clicking right along without a hitch.

6. A great book that you can't put down.

7. A great conversation with someone who understands everything I am saying and has something to offer back.

8. Alcohol

9. Having everything in a day or week work out almost totally to my expectations.

10. Knowing that some of the curses I place upon my enemies actually bear noticeable fruit.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

1. Great Sex

2. Making others happy!

3. Being around those who love me!

4. Listening to my Favorite music!

5. Remembering my first Car-- 1977 Chevy Camaro--Black of course :devil:

6. Watching the faces of those I care about light up and enjoy themselves.

7. Tattoos! Oh yeah!

8. Dragonflies

9. Halloween!!!!!!!!! :>

and last but not least...........

10. The Dark :devil: hehehehe

*this list may be edited due to writers mood! LMAO hehehe this was fun!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ice cold beer 
fast cars 
loud music
sunshine
new tools
a burnout
loud exhaust
new pocket knife
christmas lights
426hemi


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmmm...

1. Naughty naughty sex (You know the kind Santa wouldn't even stop by your house sex) Oh and yes Kouma, you are involved as well 

2. Music

3. My kitties

4. Tattoos

5. Piercings

6. Halloween

7. Marvin the Martian

8. My internet

9. Curling up on the sofa under a nice warm blanket on a dark stormy night with candles lit.

10. Long, hot showers


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

1. My music

2. My dog

3. Snow

4. Coming home and seeing my decorations lit

5. Halloween

6. Hanging out with my sister

7. Finishing a craft project (finally!)

8. Reading a favorite book with a cup of tea on the side

9. Hearing the rain on the roof right before I go to sleep

10. Christmas


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

1. Sex - good or bad, still better than none!

2. The sparkle in my wife's eyes (yup, still in love)

3. Acheiving that 'state of grace' moment where everything just seems to fall into place.

4. The crisp bark of a supercharged engine!

5. That even at 50, there are still things in nature that amaze me.

6. A good day off work with no real agenda.

7. Learning a new skill

8. Actually exceeding my own expectations in something I build.

9. A good win on Ebay

10. Halloween & Christmas!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

What an interesting idea... 10 huh?

1. My nephew, Reid - he's 2 and is just my light in life

2. My niece, Riley - she's 9 months and a spittin image of Aunt TiTi

3. Getting tattooed and looking at all the ones I have

4. My baby, Fozzy - the worlds BEST dog! Mini Schnauzer 

5. Food - I love what I love and I love to eat it 

6. Monday nights watching Prison Break and Heros and WWE. It's the best night of the week!

7. Being able to sleep through the night with uninterrupted deep sleep

8. Playing a game of darts and drinking a beer - It's my favorite and I don't do it often enough.

9. Walking through Boston - Most phenomenal city I've been to so far

10. Having a killer conversation with someone where the words just flow and you are so on the same wave length and there is just this connection of words. THAT is even better than sex.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Off the top of my head...

1. Watching my daughter sleep.
2. A well stocked beer fridge.
3. Loud music when you're _in _a fast car!
4. My pup, CJ. He's 18, so I enjoy every day I have left with him.
5. Popcorn and a new stack of Netflix.
6. Hearing the jeep start up. (mustang 5.0 under the hood & no mufflers yet)
7. Being out on the lake in a canoe at six a.m., paddling after a couple of loons.
8. Walking into my parents home after not seeing them for six months.
9. Laughing with hubby.
10.A clean house.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

1. My kids

2. My husband

3. My puppy

4. Finishing a project (like sewing and/or Halloween project)

5. Hanging out with my cousins and their kids - just like when we were kids

6. A good banter

7. Hanging out with good friends, new and old

8. Finishing a good book

9. Cooking (or eating) a good meal

10. Eating cheese and crackers with a nice bottle of wine and good company


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Just 10? Well, here goes, although they may change one day.....

#1. My husband..the love of my life

#2. Amazing, earth shattering orgas, um, er....SEX

#3. My kids...especially when they aren't here  

#4. Hanging out with friends, old and new, maybe playing board games

#5. Planning and throwing parties

#6. Enjoying an amazing thunderstorm while snuggled up with hubby

#7. The sound of a child's laughter

#8. Halloween and Christmas

#9. A long, hot bubble bath

#10. Hearing hubby's car pull into the driveway after a day at work or wherever, knowing that he's back home safe and sound, and rushing to meet him in the driveway with a big kiss.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Only 10? Let's see where this takes me.

1. The smile on my wife's face. Especially knowing that I put it there (awwww)

2. The dogs being happy that I am home. 

3. Finishing a project.

4. I love it when a plan comes together.

5. In the dj world we use the term, " rock the house", when everything you do just works for that night. It doesn't happen every time, but when it does, it makes me happy.

6. Talking to my mother. I am a scary ugly tough guy, but in real life I am an unappolagitic momma's boy.

7. Then there's the booze.

8. Taking care of animals is its own reward. 

9. Having a smoking hot 21 year old give me her number. ( This happened this week - if you see my wife, don't tell her)

10. I am a very busy person, so doing absolutely nothing is good for me. Like a little vacation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

1. My wife when she laughs
2. Wednesdays and new comic book day
3. Sunrises and sunsets
4. Hanging out with my Dad and talking......just talking.
5. The crash of the ocean
6. A cool autumn breeze coming through the windows and warm flannel sheets and comforter
7. Grilled dinners
8. Catching one of your all time favorite horror films being shown on TV at a weird time you'd never expect to find it.
9. A good drink 
10. Making love, or ****ing. Whatever is appropriate at the time


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> 1. My wife when she laughs
> 2. Wednesdays and new comic book day
> 3. Sunrises
> 4. Sunsets
> ...


Especially on a propane grill!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Indeed  I edited it, but agreed as to grills :devil:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine would all get me arrested. :finger:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

1. Listening to cicadas on a cool summer morning

2. My granddaughter

3. My children

4. COFFEE 

5. A new hot rod

6. The warmth of my partner next to me in bed on a cold morning when I can sleep in

7. The gentle sound of waves laping on a fiberglass hule late at night

8. New toys/tools

9. A newly finished prop

10. silence


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*In no particular order. . .*

1.	Watching Red Sox vs. Yankees with my son from the Monster Seats at Fenway. (best seats at the best rivalry in all of professional sports, no I don't have season tickets.)
2.	Firing up the Fatboy for a little putt after spending Saturday morning, washing, waxing and polishing it to perfection. 
3.	Having someone ask what year is it? "'99 really? It looks new!"
4.	Going up to work in the elevator wearing leathers with helmet in hand amidst a bunch of 'suits'. 
5.	Seeing my daughter win her heat at a swim meet. 
6.	Watching the beagle try to stalk squirrels in the back yard. 
7.	Margaritas at sunset in the desert (thanks for reminding me, JT)
8.	Being one of very few people to keep their job in Boston after being taken over by a big CP company. Most left or moved to the midwest. 
9.	Getting hugged
10.	Giving hugs


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ok here goes, no order of importance.
Fast cars and bikes
Playing with my kids
Drinking coffee outside as the sun comes up
grilling with my bros and having a few pops
playing on the computer
sex
working in the garage jammin to tunes
walking my dog at night
sleeping outside
the once in a whilie do a good deed for someone else who is less-fortunate


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow J you grill you bro.... yikes. hehe
Ok I guess ya fixed it so nevermind no bro-b-que-ing here


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

would you believe Ive tried to do this thread 3 times now and I cant...?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

How many more do you need? You can list me and my mad dancin' skills just to fill out the list.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

1. The laughter of my children.
2. End of the shift, after my production team has crushed the daily thruput goal.
3. The nice fight a stream smallmouth will put up on a lightweight rig.
4. The ending of a good book.
5. My paycheck.
6. Grilling something perfect....beercan chicken,etc.
7. The perfect practical joke
8. 
9.
10.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> 1. The laughter of my children.
> 2. End of the shift, after my production team has crushed the daily thruput goal.
> 3. The nice fight a stream smallmouth will put up on a lightweight rig.
> 4. The ending of a good book.
> ...


8. The Browns.
9. Halloween.
10. JT, of course.

See, now that wasn't so hard


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Halloween
Spending time with my nephew, Isaac
My 71 Chevy Stepside
Making a great meal
Enjoying a great meal
Reading some of the post from the members at hauntforum
Walking the beach 
Getting a massage
Watching a full moon
Sunday mornings


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

1 - seeing my kids
2 - doing something that just "works" - it comes out as planned
3 - cooking - esp bar-be-que
4 - watches (have a growing collection)
5 - helping someone
6 - a good cigar
7 - a good glass of wine
8 - misty grey fall days where the wind is howling
9 - crystal clear winter days overlooking a lake and mountains in the distance
10 - curling up in front of a fire with a good glass of wine enjoying a good book or the company of someone special


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

1. Sex with my geek.
2. Chocolate.
3. Hearing my little demon spawn laugh.
4. Hanging out with my friends.
5. Beer- unless I've had to much of it.
6. Halloween.
7. Music.
8. Seeing Andy finish a helicopter or airplane and bring it home in one piece after a test flight.
9. BBQing ANYTHING on da grill.
10. Dragonflies on a sunny day.


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

1. My daughter Victoria
2. Watching Football every Sunday complete with appetizer's, a big meal, booze and of course a victory for the Pats.
3. Snow mobiling in New Hampshire. I just love being there no matter what season. Once I cross the state line I start to relax.
4. Halloween
5. reading a great book
6. An ice cold cosmopolitan with a lime- Perfect!
7. Being at the beach on a perfect summer day
8. doing a good job at something and having people actually notice.
9. Sitting on our deck in NH. at night watching the fireflies, looking for shooting stars and the only sound is the water on the beach and the crickets.
10. riding on the back of a harley...a really loud one..you know the kind that set off everyone's car alarms.....straight pipes no baffels


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

No specific order.......
1.God
2.My boys (husband, 3 boys & dog)
3.My family (mom, dad, siblings...ect...)
4.Halloween (making props and having Halloween parties)
5.Reading
6.Cooking (When I want to!) lol
7.Hanging out with friends
8.Shopping
9.Volunteering at my sons school
10.Nature


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Morgan still owes us another 3


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

1.Halloween
2.Hubby
3.A job that pays me really well even if I don't really like it
4.Being debt free
5.By cats
6.A glass of ice cold milk and cookies
7.My old, beat up explorer (Agatha) that has never stranded me and can hold EVERYTHING
8.Going to the candy store
9.My nice little house
10.The fact that my family lives 3 states away :googly:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

This thread requires too much thinking 
I think


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Boobies make me smile :smilekin::smilekin:
but turds make me laugh :lolkin::lolkin:

What can I say I'm a simple man.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

10. Good food
09. The Haunted Mansion
08. Papercrafts
07. Home Theater in a Box
06. Playing the piano...or dabbling in other instruments
05. Rock Band/Guitar Hero
04. Rubik's Cubes
03. Electronic Gadgets
02. Halloween Costumes/Decoration/Ghost photos/hunting (not orbs)
01. Making my wife laugh.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this is a good time to resurface this thread.

In no particular order:
1. A colorful sunrise or sunset
2. Going home at the end of my shift
3. Good coffee
4. Walking through the woods, just looking at the trees, appreciating mother nature.
5. The love of my critters
6. Decorating for Halloween
7. Having my best friend since the first grade
8. My mom
9. A good meal. (With dessert of course!)
10. Music, gotta have music!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Anything sugar-free
2-Halloween
3-Christmas
4-Blood sugar is normal
5-A good horror movie
6-Pets
7-Not having to work anymore
8-Family get togethers
9-Holiday specials
10-Not seeing my name in the obituaries


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

10 Cream filled donuts 
9 Finding money in a pocket when doing laundry 
8 Pulling off a stupid golf shot that shouldn't be tried 
7 The perfect clouds that make the sunset perfect 
6 Listening to snow falling 
5 A perfectly cooked bone-in ribeye steak 
4 Catching a fish bigger than what you caught :finger:
3 Scaring the kid that says "You can't scare me!" :lolkin:
2 A Hole-In-One 
1 A nice rack (and I don't mean New Zealand lamb!) :googly:


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

1. Halloween jokes
2. Skeleton jokes
3. Witch Jokes
4. Vampire Jokes
5. Mummy Jokes
6. Black Cat jokes
7. Werewolf jokes
8. Ghost Jokes
9. Bat Jokes
10. Wizard Jokes


----------

